# Auto Motor und Sport Intel on Next-Gen MQB-based Audi A3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Auto Motor und Sport has run an intel/rumor piece on the next-generation Audi A3. The story, in German, is accompanied by a number of artist renderings including a proposed RS 3 above. Here's a quick summary of the A M und S piece.

•*Due by 2012
•*RS 3 to use current TT RS engine.
•*1.2 to 2.0 liter 3 and 4-cylinder engines will be available (at least in Europe)
•*"twin turbo" 300 bhp S3 planned
•*Later RS 3 (following S3 intro) to get even more hp than the 340 bhp expected when model debuts
•*A3 sedan being considered (we hear it's VERY likely)
•*MMI with rotary knob planned as seen in B8 and larger cars

* Full Story - Auto Motor und Sport *

* Full Story - Auto Motor und Sport with Google ENGLISH Translation *


----------

